# I can't find the avatar options...



## wheres_my_beard (10 May 2011)

As per title.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2011)

You will have to post a bit more. The more you post the more stuff becomes available to you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2011)

Apparently ...



ianrauk said:


> You will have to post a bit more. The more you post the more stuff becomes available to you.



And then ...

Click _Signed in as wheres my beard _(above, left).

Click _My Settings _(2nd option down)_._

Click _Profile_ tab on _Your Options _page (above, 3rd from left).

Click_ My Avatar_ option (3rd from bottom on left).


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 May 2011)

I must have hit the required post level after posting this question. 



It's all good now :-)


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2011)

Good avatar ...


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 May 2011)

Thanks


----------

